# Lenovo Yoga Windows 8 install issue



## Animalid911 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have just installed Win 8 on a Lenovo Yoga 2 11 Laptop. 

Originally l updated to Windows 10 and the machine completely freaked. Having struggled with an ISO image on a USB stick of Windows 10, l've reverted to reinstalling a fresh copy of Windows 8, which is what the laptop originally came with.

After installing Windows 8 and restarting the machine it repaired D Drive then machine shut down, and upon restart it is just stuck at "Getting Ready".

What should l do as lm getting frustrated, having been stuck on this screen for 5 hours now?:angry::angry:

I have a brand new HD that l could install and attempt the installation on, but would appreciate any help or suggestions first.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> restarting the machine it repaired D Drive


 What is on the D: drive? Is it a part of the same disk as Windows C: or is it a separate HDD? 
Try restarting and see how it goes. If you restart a couple times, you will get the advanced menu and can try a Startup Repair.


----------

